# Cant get Wake on Lan work after shutdown my machine with freebsd



## edhunter (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello guys 

Here is my problem short version.

I have WoL capable pc. When I power off the computer from DOS or Windows or even at the boot menu screen - then I can wake the machine with magic packet. But when I shutdown the machine from freebsd (using halt -p) than I can NOT wake it!
I have tried with different network adapters (realtek, intel, 3com), different version of freebsd (from 7.0 to 7.1-pre amd64 and i386). And my conlusion so far is that the problem is not in network adapter or driver. I have other machines with freebsd-7.0 that are waking up after shutdown from bsd. I think that the os may shut down my computer kind of "incorrect". I dont know how to debug shutting down sequence.

Oct 2008 I posted at freebs-stable maillist and I got some replies... but it didnt fix my issue. Here is link: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2008-October/045689.html

I hope to get some responses at the new official forums too :>>
10x in advance

p.s. pc specs: Intel g33 chipset - mobo is Gigabyte GA-G33M-DS2R, Intel E5200 cpu, 2GB ddr2 800
p.s. I'll post addtional info if some want to help me :>


----------

